
Try This Military Meditation Routine to Fall Asleep Fast - evo_9
https://vitals.lifehacker.com/try-this-military-meditation-routine-to-fall-asleep-fas-1828661790
======
davelnewton
TL;DR: Relax your body in order then picture something relaxing.

...

